# For alyou snow belt people



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

ALERT: The State of Florida could be sunned-in for the next few days. Residents have been urged to hunker down at your nearest beach and/or tiki bar for further instructions. Stock up on Cold Beer & Rum. Use extreme caution while braving this blizzard of sunshine, preferably SPF 30. We are asking our friends and relatives of the north to please keep us in their thoughts as we deal with 2 feet buried in the sand ;-)


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

That's not very nice repairman


----------



## mrsurf (Feb 25, 2010)

Well it is going to be 50 next monday haha.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Just rub it in LOL


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

repair5343 said:


> ALERT: The State of Florida could be sunned-in for the next few days. Residents have been urged to hunker down at your nearest beach and/or tiki bar for further instructions. Stock up on Cold Beer & Rum. Use extreme caution while braving this blizzard of sunshine, preferably SPF 30. We are asking our friends and relatives of the north to please keep us in their thoughts as we deal with 2 feet buried in the sand ;-)


Not to worry.... when the gods hear statements like that they will soon freeze your oranges off and send ya a few cat3 or 4's !!!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

cducer said:


> Not to worry.... when the gods hear statements like that they will soon freeze your oranges off and send ya a few cat3 or 4's !!!


Touche'! I like the part about "SPF 30"...haha hehe... One of the best things about living in the Sunshine State and not CONSTANTLY using your SPF 30, is when you get above 40yo...you look like an old leather bag.... 
I like living somewhere where there are 4 seasons as opposed to 1. Soak up all the rays for those of us that will freeze up here in the Great White! Before long it won't be called Florida, but rather Big Cuba!


----------



## Cuttyshark79 (Dec 14, 2010)

Got a nice perch dinner i caught on lake st.clair last weekend. Had to drill 8 inches of ice to get to them and my beer froze. I miss the sun.


----------

